# Wie muss FTP-Adresse aussehen?



## sozialesAbseits (29. August 2005)

Schönen guten Morgen!

Eine Frage habe ich.
Wie ist es mir möglich, Dateien auf einen Webspace hochzuladen, ohne dafür ein FTP-Programm zu benutzen?

Wie sieht hier die Adresse aus, die ich in die Befehlszeile des Browsers eintippen muss?

Nehmen wir mal folgende Angaben als Beispiel:

Ordner auf dem Server:  http://www.mysite.de/ordner1
Loginname: Daniel
Passwort: myPwd

Datei auf dem Client: C:/ordner2/datei.exe

Kann mir jemand helfen? Danke!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. August 2005)

Falls der Server FTP bietet kannst Du Dich auf jeden Fall mittels:
ftp://user: passwort@server/directory (ohne Leerzeichen, musste das nur schreiben, weil es sonst ein  gibt) einloggen.
Ob es auch vom Browser unterstuetzt wird dann Daten per Drag&Drop hochzuladen weiss ich nicht.


----------

